# Too sleepy to go potty



## Patti (Apr 19, 2018)

Just before bedtime.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

How cute!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh that picture is just stinking cute. Love it.


----------

